#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  How can we make money in trading?

## Bhavya

Trading is waged with different types of products that are vended for consumers for their purposes. These trading businesses buy a particular collection of products, keep them in stock or store and supply them to the relevant consumers. But how can we make money from this trading business?

----------

